# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أبجديتي

## دموع الوحدة

*سين.. فاء .. ألف..*

*هي حروفي التي أبحث عنها منذ زمن ...*
*مابالها غير مبالية لندائاتي...*
*أصبحت اجمعها أرتبها أظمها...*
*أين تبعثرتي يا أبجديتي...*
*لماذا أرى سيني محطمة أسنانها ؟!!!!!!! ...*
*وفائي تنظر الي بحيرهـ والسؤال يتضح في عينيها أين نقطتي ؟!!!!!!!...*
*وألفي هاربة همزتها لتعلن عن اعطرادها وتمردها وخروجها عن وضعها الاعتيادي!!!!!!!...*
*وأنا !!!!!!!!!!!!.....*
*ماذا أنا!!!!!...*
*لم تتحطم سناتي كما حدث لسيني...*
*ولم أضيع نقطتي كما حدث لفائي...*
*ولم تهرب همزتي اعتراضا وتمردا على صاحبها ...*
*ولكن .!!!!!!!!!*
*لقد مات قلبي !!!!..*
*نعم مات ...*
*من قسوة هذه الحياة ... ومن ألمها ... ومن لطماتها المتتابعة... ومن ابتسامتها الباهتة التي تعلن لي أنه لا نهاية لعلاقتنا....*
*بل انها فقط البداية وانني سأرى كثيرا من الأبواب المغلقة ... ولكن !!!...*
*هل سأستطيع فتحها!!!!!..؟؟*

*بقلم / دموع الوحدة*

----------


## كبرياء

*تـووقفت مليآ ...* 
*أفكر في السر خلف الـ سين , الفآء , الألف .!*
*ولمآ هم بالذآت ....* 
*كلمآت رآآئعهـ ..* 
*وطرح رغم بعثرتهـ ألآ أنه من صميم القلب ...* 
*قد نتحطم من نسمه هوآء بسيطهـ ..* 
*لكن بدآخلنآ مسآحآت أكبر هي للأمل ...* 
*أبتسمي .. وأعيدي صيآغة أبجديه دنيآكـ ..* 
*فليس هنآك مآيستحق الألم ..* 
*وليس هنآك من يدفع ثمن بعثرتنآ سوآنآ ..!*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ....* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*ـتحيآآـتوو ..* 
*ـكبريآآء ..~*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

سين.. فاء... الف..
لما هذه الحروف؟!!
حاولت تركيبها ودمجها ولكن لم احظى بنتيجه تذكر
الحياة هكذا تصفعنا مرات ومرات
وتضمنا مرة واحده ونفرح بتلك الضمه فهي الهدوء مابعد العاصفه
ولكن يبقى هناك الامل مرتسم وينتظر قدومنا اليه
لنبحث نحن عنه فهو لن يبحث عنا مادمنا غارقين في بحر احزاننا
موفقه

----------


## شواطئ شوق

فتح الله عليك ابواب رحمته الواسعه 
اين بقيت الحروف 
يانبع الحروف ومزجها 
بفيض القلم 
موفقة بعين الخالق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شدني حقا ما كتبت 
اسلوب سلسل ومعبر 
سلمت اناملش الحلوه

----------


## طيف للأمل

*يبقى الأمل طريقا ً للبدء في ترتيب وصياغة حروفك* 
*كوني بخير وسعادة* 
*لا عدمنا جديدك*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 

ما شاء الله  وتبارك الله 


دام هذا هو عقلك الذي يعبر عنه قلمك 


فلا تحزني 

فستكوني قادرة على فتح جميع الابواب 



دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*قلمـ يسطر حروفهـ ،،*
*بـ سحر أخاذ ،،*
*و فكر ينتقيـ معانيهـ بـ دقة و جمالـ ،،*
*عزيزتيـ ،،*
*حتماً تستطيعينـ فتحـ ما شئتيـ منها ،،*
*فقط ،،*
*أغرسيـ سنـ قلمكـِ فيـ رأسـ يأسكـِ ،،*
*و أقتليـ الأستسلامـ فيـ أعماقكـِ ،،*
*و حتماً ،،*
*سـ تصلينـ إلى حيثـ أردتيـ ،،*
*جميلـ جداً ما صورهـ هنا أحساسكـِ ،،*
*شكراً جزيلاً لكـِ ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هكذا هي الحياة تفعل بنا ماتشاء
ولكن لو جعلنا الامل نصب أعيننا لستطعنا أن نفتح أبواباً كثيرة للآمل ..
أبجدية رائعة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على هذه الكلمات الرائعة جداً ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
تحياتي العطرة لكِ ..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *تـووقفت مليآ ...* 
> *أفكر في السر خلف الـ سين , الفآء , الألف .!*
> *ولمآ هم بالذآت ....* 
> *وقف رائع يدل على شدة تركيزك اخيه*
> *ولكنها مجرد بعثرة ابجدية هاج بها قلمي لشدة المهـ*
> *كلمآت رآآئعهـ ..* 
> *وطرح رغم بعثرتهـ ألآ أنه من صميم القلب ...* 
> *قد نتحطم من نسمه هوآء بسيطهـ ..* 
> *وما اعظمهـ من تحطم* 
> ...



دموعهـ

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> سين.. فاء... الف..
> 
> لما هذه الحروف؟!!
> حاولت تركيبها ودمجها ولكن لم احظى بنتيجه تذكر
> *كما ذكرت سابقا مجرد بعثرة حروف هاج بها قلمي لشدة المهـ*
> الحياة هكذا تصفعنا مرات ومرات
> وتضمنا مرة واحده ونفرح بتلك الضمه فهي الهدوء مابعد العاصفه
> *نعم نفرح كالطفل الصغير الذي يحزن عند تحطم لعبته..*
> *ويفرح عند شرائه لأخرى مثلها..*
> ...



*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> فتح الله عليك ابواب رحمته الواسعه
> *وفتحها عليك اخية ووفقك في حياتك*  اين بقيت الحروف 
> يانبع الحروف ومزجها 
> بفيض القلم 
> *ربما لم تبعثر كغيرها من الحروف ..*
> *ربما مازالت صامدة في وجهـ هذه الحياة ..*
> *تنتظر بعثرتها عند قدوم رياح شديدة أخرى..*
> موفقة بعين الخالق
> *تسلمي خية جميعا يارب*
> *نورتي*





*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> شدني حقا ما كتبت 
> اسلوب سلسل ومعبر 
> *تسلم لي أخية* سلمت اناملش الحلوه



 *الله يسلمك يارب*
*عطرتي صفحتي* 

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *يبقى الأمل طريقا ً للبدء في ترتيب وصياغة حروفك* 
> *الأمل* 
> *الف .. ميم .. لام*
> *ثلاثة حروف تملأ حياتنا بالسعادة..*
> *مجرد بعثرة حروف اجتمعت لتملأ حياتنا بجميع اوجه الفرح..*
> *والكل يبحث عنها..*
> *ولكن..*
> *نادرا مايلاقيها..*
> *وان تمسك بها...*
> ...



*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 
> *عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام*
> 
> ما شاء الله وتبارك الله 
>  
> 
> دام هذا هو عقلك الذي يعبر عنه قلمك  
> 
> فلا تحزني  
> ...



*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *قلمـ يسطر حروفهـ ،،*
> *بـ سحر أخاذ ،،*
> *و فكر ينتقيـ معانيهـ بـ دقة و جمالـ ،،*
> *عزيزتيـ ،،*
> *حتماً تستطيعينـ فتحـ ما شئتيـ منها ،،*
> *فقط ،،*
> *أغرسيـ سنـ قلمكـِ فيـ رأسـ يأسكـِ ،،*
> *و أقتليـ الأستسلامـ فيـ أعماقكـِ ،،*
> *و حتماً ،،*
> ...



*آآآآآآآآه يا أخيه ...*
*كل مرة اجرب ان اغرس سن قلمي في رأس يأسي..*
*لآلآ ينغرس ؟!*
*هل تعلمين لمَ اخية ؟!*
*لآنهـ وُجِد حاجز بينهما سمي بحاجز الألم..*
*لا يتكسر الا بمطرقة الفرح ..*
*بحثت عنها كثيرا ...*
*لكن.*
*للاسف لم اجدها..*
*نعم لم اجدها الا في عالم الخيآآآآل حيث الأحلام السعيدة ..*
*لكني وجدت بديل لها ..*
*هو*
*الأمل ..*
*ولكنه لا يستطيع تحطيم الحاجز..*
*بل يستطيع إعطائي المسكنات التي تخفف من يأسي من هذه الحياة ..*
 :embarrest: 
 :embarrest: 
*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هكذا هي الحياة تفعل بنا ماتشاء
> *هل تعلمين أخية !!!..*
> *أتوق لذاك اليوم الوهمي الذي اتمناه في مخيلتي الصغيرة..*
> *هل تعرفين ماهو ؟!!*
> *هو أن أفعل بالحياة ما أريد أنا .!!!* 
> *ربما يذهب يأسي وتنفتح لي ابواب الفرح والسعادهـ*
> ولكن لو جعلنا الامل نصب أعيننا لستطعنا أن نفتح أبواباً كثيرة للآمل ..
> ...



 
*الله يعافيكِ يارب ويسلمك من كل شر*

*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## Sweet Magic

دموع الوحده

يعطيك العافية 

على هذا الطرح الجميل با غرابتة وغموضة 

عزيزتي الى كل باب مغلق مفتاح وكل المفاتيح توجد لديك 

لا عليكي سو معرفت المفتاح اللي يتناسب مع الباب الانسب 
اتمنى لك السعاده الدائمه 

لا تحرمينا جمال قلمك 

فيض ودي لك 

ا

----------


## ام الحلوين

كلماتك رائعة باسلوبها

مشوقة في كتابتها

سلم قلمك المبدع

وقلبك الدافىء من كل سوء اخيه

اسعد اللحظا واجمل الامنيات اتمنها لك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*

*أبواب مُصدة الإغلاق...*
*نشعر بهوائها كيف يبعدنا...حيثُ تُغلق...*

*ولكن....*
*سنحاول فتح الأقفال..*
*فكل ذلك في أيدينا إن شاء الله تعالى...*


*غاليتي ...*
*كلماتكِ زعزعت في داخلي أمور كثيرة...*

*فلتتزعزع إرادتكِ لفتح تلك الأبواب الموصدة...*


*رائعة حقاً....*
*بصمة إعجاب اسجلها هنا...*
*واختمها بختم أخوي....*
*واضعة يدي على يديكِ...*


*عزيزتي..استمري بالعطاء...*


*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> دموع الوحده
> 
> يعطيك العافية 
> 
> على هذا الطرح الجميل با غرابتة وغموضة 
> 
> عزيزتي الى كل باب مغلق مفتاح وكل المفاتيح توجد لديك 
> 
> لا عليكي سو معرفت المفتاح اللي يتناسب مع الباب الانسب 
> ...



 *ربما!!.*
*يكون هناك مفاتيح ..!*
*وربما في زمن أجدها !!..*
*فقط أختي..*
*طلبي دعائك بأن أجدها ..*
*أجد مفتاح الابتسامة ..*
*مفتاح الفرح ..*
*مفتاح السعاده..*
*ومفتاح الأمل ..*

*أنرتي صفحتي*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> كلماتك رائعة باسلوبها
> 
> مشوقة في كتابتها 
> سلم قلمك المبدع 
> وقلبك الدافىء من كل سوء اخيه 
> 
> اسعد اللحظا واجمل الامنيات اتمنها لك



*سلم ذوقك الرائع الذي يدعو للتشجيع*
*شكرا لك أخية أخجلتني بكلامك الجميل*
 :embarrest: 
*دموعه*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *أبواب مُصدة الإغلاق...*
> *نشعر بهوائها كيف يبعدنا...حيثُ تُغلق...* 
> *ولكن....*
> *سنحاول فتح الأقفال..*
> *فكل ذلك في أيدينا إن شاء الله تعالى...*
> ...



 
*أنتِ نور أضاء صفحتي*
*فليحيا ذاك النور*
*ولتوفقي في حياتك*

*شكرا لك*

*دموعه*

----------

